
Coffee Logs: sustainable solid fuel from recycled coffee grounds - Kaibeezy
https://www.bio-bean.com/news-post/coffee-logs-sustainable-solid-fuel-from-recycled-coffee-grounds/
======
Kaibeezy
_... burn 20% hotter and longer than kiln-dried wood ... compact and designed
for use in domestic enclosed appliances, such as wood-burners and multi-fuel
stoves. Each log is made from the grounds of around 25 cups of coffee, which
we receive from a wide range of businesses across the country ..._

They got press today on CNN.

